# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  Steroids for over 50 body builder

## stalen

Hello everyone.

Is there anyone out there who is between 50 and 55 and who is using any kind of steroids for weightlifting / bodybuilding? 

I have been weightlifting for around 30 years off and on. My body weight is 178, 5'10", with around 18 % body fat. I would like to get my body fat down to around 10% or so while gaining muscle. Presently I am working in Saudi Arabia and I am able to get sus and deca at local pharmacies. There is no prescription required. Have tried to get testosterone , andriol , and others but to no avail. I have just started searching and may come up with something soon. I will undergo a complete blood test to see what I am low in.

I have used sus and deca approx. 5 years ago for 2, 3 month cycles and had good gains. 

Does anyone know anything about what to use, amounts, stacks, etc. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------


## Pale Horse

If sus is all you can get it will do, straight test e, or c would be better IMO. I would run sus , as far as levels 500 mg a week min for your age (I'm almost 40) In addition 200 mg a week of deca would benefit your joints. Most people will not recommend this for a first timer but we need it for our "old" bones ! lol

Run it for 12 weeks IMO

----------


## colossus1

I would get my body into the best shape possible if i were you. Due to your are.......steroid may give you sides that you are going to have to watch carefully (blood pressure, prostate, MPB, cholesterol). I wouldnt do it unless i had strict doctors supervision at your age.

----------


## seanw

Bro I am 50 and I have done one cycle already and just about to start another.

Do the cycle as follows

wk 1-12 Sust 500mg/week break it into one shot twice a week on Monday and Thursday. Thats 250mg Monday and Thursday

wk 1-11 Deca 300mg/week break it in half and shoot it with the sust twice a week

You will need to do PCT starting 18 days after the last shot of Sust. If you dont know what this is come back and ask.

You will need to eat like a horse for the 12 weeks. Check the Diet forum for info on that.

----------


## stalen

Wow!... thanks for the great info. everyone. I really appreciate it. But I do not know what PCT is. What is it?

Ok,... the Sustanon I have comes from Organon as 1 ml./1 amp yielding as follows:
30 mg testosteron propionate 
60 mg testosteron phenylpropionate 
60 mg testosteron isocaproat and
100 mg testosteron decanoat
...so I inject 2 amps, (250/amp.) 2 times per week,... total 500mg. OK I have that. Now the deca ,... you say to inject 300 mg per week and break it up to 150 mg each injection? Well the deca I have is from Organon also and comes as 1 ml./1 amp. of 50 mg. which means three of these amps, 150 + the 250 of sus, 2 times per week, totaling 4 ml per week. Correct? My syringes only go to 3 ml....looks like I need to get larger syringes. 

Could I go 500 sus per week and deca 200 per week with still good, noticeable gains?

Thanks for your help here.

----------


## Ridla

PCT =Post Cycle therepy

----------


## bigjohnr

don't get larger syringes, 3 ml is plenty. You may need to do more than one shot. If you inject more than 3 ml it is not good. 3 ml may be ok in glutes but nowhere else. go to http://www.spotinjections.com/ for help with this.
Good luck. I am 44 and love cycling :-)

----------


## stalen

Thanks for the info....

----------


## bluethunder

You say you have been bodybuilding for 30 yrs but yet you are currently 178lbs @ 5'10" and this is after two cycles which you claim to had good results? Sounds to me you are severly lacking in your training/diet being consistant in both. If that is the case the cycle will do you crapolla. You are trying to loose about 8%bf while gaining 10lbs of lean muscle using sus & deca ?? I am not saying you cannot do it but with those compounds it may be hard unless you know what the heck you are doing which I am assumming you do not as you have no clue on PCT. But whatever you do get a doc's okay watch your lipid levels, bp, prostate ect..

----------


## stalen

You're right bluethunder,... I do not really know what I'm doing. But I have got an idea. That is why I subscribed to this site. To educate myself so that I do know what I'm doing. Sure I tried dec and sus a number of years ago but with no real guidance. I actually did not know what the heck I was doing and did not have anyone "knowledgeable" enough to turn to. You just had to be with the right crowd, the right place and time. That was before the capabilities of the internet. Now it's much easier. Info galore. 
Plus,... there have been a number of let downs over the years where I "lost" alot of the gains I had. 
But the main thing is that I will not quit and will "keep on, keeping on",... and somehow reach my goals. 
Sure you say to work with a doc,... but it is not an easy task to find one who is up on steroids ... especially in the mid-east, even in the US. Most mid-easteners are not into any type of bodybuilding/weightlifting. 
I will just keep studying the threads and figure out for myself just what combinations to use and how to manage my pct,... especially at being over 50.
Thanks for the info. you've shared.........

----------


## bluethunder

I understand where your coming from and I am 46yrs old and currently on HRT. Perhaps you can get a legal Rx for HRT after blood is drawn. Yes, the doses are going to be much lower but if your body is hypoganadism (low) then you may not need much anyways because the training & diet are always uno numo. As we age it is much harder to gain good quality muscle and NOT gain fat too. When you take higher test mg then you can expect a great rise in estrogen too evan with anti-e's. My own blood work varified this. Sounds like you have a good attitude to being healthy and that will get you far. Remember it may be easier to gain some muscle from the use of aas but the real deal is KEEPING it after. That is why I believe taking baby steps being happy/content with a 1lb gain/month with min/no fat gain. As you get bigger you need those extra calories to maintain you new requirement and if you do not then we loose it and start gaining fat a vicious cycle. If you can you may wish to consider rHGH too. Good luck

----------


## znak

> Remember it may be easier to gain some muscle from the use of aas but the real deal is KEEPING it after. That is why I believe taking baby steps being happy/content with a 1lb gain/month with min/no fat gain.


I too am over 50. I have been athletic all my life but have been lifing VERY serious for only five years. I have added one pound a month every month for the last five year and look good. That is 60 pounds the hard way and in complete agreement with what bluethunder is saying.

My cycles (each 10 weeks of injections + pct):

first: 200 cyp ew

second 200 cyp ew + 200 deca ew

third 400 cyp ew + 200 deca ew

Current: 400 cyp ew + 400 deca ew, week 1-4 dbol @ 30mg ed.

I did my first cycle after three years natural at 200 lbs and about 10% bf.

My time off has always been equal to or more than my cycle time including PCT.

My cycles are very conservative and take "baby steps" upward.

You can do, go slow, be careful.

----------

